# Favorite date?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

What's your favorite date that you and your SO/spouse especially love doing together?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love to go fishing with my husband! There's nothing better then catching a bunch of fish for a fish fry!

I'll even help clean the fish too.


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

My fiance and I are big foodies so we like to wine and dine at the various restaurants in NJ/NYC or cook together, especially Italian cuisine!! But its just spending time together since we are both so busy with our jobs, its the little things like going for a walk, spending time with his family. Its all so perfect!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Going out for dinner is our thing. Since coming to TAM I appreciate it more and think of it as date. In past it was more about the food, now it's about us. We've always lived in walking distance to many restaurants and don't have kids so I did take it for granted.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

We love to ride bikes together, and are blessed with bike paths throughout our area and in the mountains.

Most of the paths follow rivers and creeks, and we love to pedal through these beautiful areas. When we go to the mountains, we have favorite restaurants that we visit after the ride.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

We haven't done this in a while but we take long drives. Just get in the car and go somewhere, usually along the coast. Our favorite destination is Santa Barbara. That's where he proposed.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

We like to work out together. There is a very large gym (nearly 75,000 square feet of space) that he has access to. It's free and he can take me there as his spouse. I like exercising there with him. It's free and good for our health...win-win in my book.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We like getting off on a walking trail somewhere, a little hiking near a river, sight seeing / water falls/ caves...out in nature... or ....

Getting off just the 2 of us on a 14 mile bike trail ... stopping to eat at the end/ looking over the Large Lake...then biking back.. that's "enjoyable" exercise...with the wind blowing in our hair..


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to a Latino club and dancing the night away. Really dancing the night away anywhere that will play that flavor of music. We rarely go to the club anymore (think my H probably feel we should be growing past it). But he's such a HOT dancer! Sigh...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Our favourite dates are:

1] Fine Dining , especially Italian.
2] Spending the entire day down at the marina . Kayaking , Jet Skiing ,or Boat rides. [ Maybe I'll post some pics! ]


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Driving the coast while fooling around


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What's your favorite date that you and your SO/spouse especially love doing together?


The incomparable and glorious central Oregon coast.

My avatar is a pic we took near Newport, OR.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Fine dining. Helicopter rides. Picnics. Playing basketball together (he taught me). Movies and theatre. 
Any activity is great, as long as we spend time together.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My favorite date is a walk on the beach, so relaxing. H likes to run, hike, or bike. We both like comedy clubs.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

our favorite dates are the ones where we get to chill out on a blanket in the middle of a crowded field listening to a good band play 

ETA: I was thinking about this and wanted to add that our ideal situation is anything that we're doing together without a big crowd of acquaintances or friends.We're loners.We like being alone in a sea of strangers or just completely by ourselves with the dogs.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We need to travel just for us (without visiting relatives) a bit more. We've gotten lazy ever since getting a small house in the mountains. We went to Rome 2 years ago, it was fun and the food was great but it also brought us closer together.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes fishing together is great we've even 'fooled around' on the rocks at night.

We also like geo-caching together.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

> We've gotten lazy ever since getting a small house in the mountains.


I'm so jealous! I'd give ANYTHING to live in the mountains. That's our favorite getaway, but much more than just a date -- like at least a few days of it.

Is there skiing?


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

When we first started dating, neither of us had a car and we had to walk everywhere, especially to be together.

To this day I love nothing more than just walking and talking with my husband. Doesn't matter where we are.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

There's skiing about 15 minutes away, ladies get to put their ski boots on at home.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> We've gotten lazy ever since *getting a small house in the mountains.*


One of my retirement dreams, along with a yacht.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> ladies get to put their ski boobs on at home.


Best typo of the day! The "b" isn't anywhere near the "t" on the keyboard!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

LovesHerMan said:


> Best typo of the day! The "b" isn't anywhere near the "t" on the keyboard!


I'm still laughing over that one, Charlie. Maybe Human or FrenchFry have a gif for that?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> I'm still laughing over that one, Charlie. Maybe Human or FrenchFry have a gif for that?


Oh, stop it, I had just stopped laughing myself. It must have been all the breast feeding talk in the Thinking thread, yes, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. :rofl:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> Best typo of the day! The "b" isn't anywhere near the "t" on the keyboard!


I don't think it was a typo.... Someone with their mind eslewhere...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I don't think it was a typo.... Someone with their mind eslewhere...


We need a good laugh today with all the stereotypical gender bashing that is going on.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Oh, stop it, I had just stopped laughing myself. It must have been all the breast feeding talk in the Thinking thread, yes, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. :rofl:


LOL! But a big DUH on my part. I've been skiing more times than I can count, but I confess I figure it was a typo but could not figure out for the life of me what you meant to say. Guess I was too keyed in on the "boobs"


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> I'm so jealous! I'd give ANYTHING to live in the mountains. That's our favorite getaway, but much more than just a date -- like at least a few days of it.
> 
> Is there skiing?


My husband and I took a trip to Idaho for his ironman race. It was literally the first time I've ever seen mountains and it was stunning. We even stayed at Glacier Park on our way home for a few days!




















Inside our room view


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Those pictures took my breath away! 

I would LOVE to visit Alaska too. When I mention it to my H he said "That kind of hard core isn't it? ". I'm probably the most cold nature person in the world who loves cold and snow as much as I do. Go figure! But I love the mountain all 4 seasons.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> LOL! But a big DUH on my part. I've been skiing more times than I can count, but I confess I figure it was a typo but could not figure out for the life of me what you meant to say. Guess I was too keyed in on the "boobs"


Yes I was puzzled too.

I've never been skiing and wondered if it was some kind of warm (fur lined?) sports bra.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I want to go to Alaska so badly! My husband goes every 1-2 years for a 10 night fishing/hunting trip. He brings home 40lbs of fresh wild salmon which I absolutely love! We have a family member that owns two cabins and property on the bearing sea. Apparently they now have crab traps right off the dock.

They also have a commercial smoker that makes the salmon out of this world wonderful. I'll hide the smoked salmon just for myself. They vacuum deal all the salmon for top freshness.

Maybe someday they will let me come. Now the kids are older, we can easily find a babysitter through our family.

I can't post any pictures since my hubby is nearly all of them.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

:smthumbup:


I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I want to go to Alaska so badly! My husband goes every 1-2 years for a 10 night fishing/hunting trip. He brings home 40lbs of fresh wild salmon which I absolutely love! We have a family member that owns two cabins and property on the bearing sea. Apparently they now have crab traps right off the dock.
> 
> They also have a commercial smoker that makes the salmon out of this world wonderful. I'll hide the smoked salmon just for myself. They vacuum deal all the salmon for top freshness.
> 
> ...


That sounds wonderful! How many weeks before your family finishes 40 lbs of salmon?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It lasts us maybe a year. We give a bit away to friends and family.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> The incomparable and glorious central Oregon coast.
> 
> My avatar is a pic we took near Newport, OR.


I thought I recognized the lighthouse, seeing's how you're from Portland. We spend a lot of time in Coos Bay, and up the 101 in Oregon and Wa. I'm from the Rocky Mountains, that state that looks like it has a nose on the west end of it, but my girl is Oregon all the way. And I love the look on her face when she gets that sea breeze in her hair. 

We take drives to the coast and find little crappy hotels or whatever to stay at, then go for hikes in the hills. The Northwest is really beautiful, but ah, my wife is all the beauty in the world to me.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My husband and I took a trip to Idaho for his ironman race. It was literally the first time I've ever seen mountains and it was stunning. We even stayed at Glacier Park on our way home for a few days!


Ah, I grew up around there and it is like seeing God, it's so pure. 

(But don't tell anyone!!!)


----------

